
Advanced Linux backdoor found in the wild escaped AV detection - jaden
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/05/advanced-linux-backdoor-found-in-the-wild-escaped-av-detection/
======
panpanna
Related discussion from today

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20057612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20057612)

